# Grain ration for kids traveling and growing out



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine are soon going to be traveling, four are april or later kids, and two are yearling or feb kid, soon we will be traveling cross country, 5-6 days most likely, hay will be main diet but would like a treat grain feeding for eves on tie outs. 

Right now I am planning on rolled oats, barley, flax seed,black sunflower seed, kelp if I can find it, our hay here is selenium shy, half are wethers so the alfalfa will be limited in the hay. In the water I will be adding some apple cider vinegar, any other suggestions for the water? 

I am mainly interested in grain rations, will have to bring a couple big bags of it . Will probably mix about 50 lbs of a very sweet mix to the several hundred pounds of the ration.Suggestions appreciated . Its a long trip, MI to WA.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I probably would feed Purina noble goat, it is suppose to be balanced and takes the guess work out. You can buy it at a purina dealer or tractor supply. I would not feed grain because of my horse background. To much grain is a bad thing, maybe not for goats.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

More of a treat when they are tied out twice a day while the trailer is tidyed up. All are from a year under. And getting some grain now. I'll check out the Purina brand, its available almost everywhere. 

Thanks Tim.


----------

